# Blasc



## spekedaja (3. Oktober 2008)

kann mir ma bitte einer (für dumme) schreiben wie blasc funktioniert !!!!


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

du lädst dir den blasc client runter!
du lädst dir das warhammer.blasc-plugin runter!
du lässt es während des spielens laufen!
Du lädst somit daten auf buffed.de hoch!
Fertig das ist blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acaddo (3. Oktober 2008)

blasc = trojaner


----------



## spekedaja (3. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> du lädst dir das warhammer.blasc-plugin runter!


 
das ich wo finde


----------



## Gorgamir (3. Oktober 2008)

acaddo schrieb:


> blasc = trojaner



Jo hast vollkommen recht!

Übrigens aufpassen:

Windows ist auch ein übler Trojaner, ebenso wie Microsoft Word und der Windows Media Player!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..gibt schon Leute...


----------



## acaddo (3. Oktober 2008)

wenn du denkst das du denkst dann denkst du das du denkst


----------



## acaddo (3. Oktober 2008)

Gorgamir schrieb:


> Jo hast vollkommen recht!
> 
> Übrigens aufpassen:
> 
> ...




VISTA aufjedenfall!!


----------



## frizzlmissl (3. Oktober 2008)

wo kann man sich das plugin runterladen?^^


----------



## spekedaja (3. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auf der seite erst seit 2 tagen aktiv und kenn mich nich so gut aus


----------



## Gorgamir (3. Oktober 2008)

acaddo schrieb:


> VISTA aufjedenfall!!




Okay, ich gebe zu, Vista ist echt ein Trojaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es zerstört deinen PC von innen heraus ^^


----------



## spekedaja (3. Oktober 2008)

kann mir jetzt bitte einer sagen wie ich das zum laufen bekomme ??


----------



## acaddo (3. Oktober 2008)

spekedaja schrieb:


> kann mir jetzt bitte einer sagen wie ich das zum laufen bekomme ??



ne kann ich net !habs net druff ,sry


----------



## spekedaja (3. Oktober 2008)

wer anders


----------



## Gorgamir (3. Oktober 2008)

spekedaja schrieb:


> kann mir jetzt bitte einer sagen wie ich das zum laufen bekomme ??




Runterladen.

Installieren.

Öffnen.


Versuchs mal in der Reihenfolge! Falls du irgendwo nicht weiter kommst, erzählst du uns genau WO du nicht weiterkommst. Einverstanden?


----------



## jms08 (3. Oktober 2008)

habe das warhammer plugin installiert. nur warum wird mein char nicht hochgeladen?


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

jetzt hört mal das sinnlose falmen auf!
er will was wissen und das ist gut so das hier ist ein forum!

starte blasc!
geh auf "Plugin Verwaltung"
dort auf warhammer plugin
lads dir runter!
istaliers und stell deinen warhammer pfad ein!
so fertig nun sollte es gehn!


----------



## spekedaja (3. Oktober 2008)

ok WO finde ich das war plug in ??


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

jms08 schrieb:


> habe das warhammer plugin installiert. nur warum wird mein char nicht hochgeladen?


 hatte das selbe prob!
die suche is buggy du must auf 
serverübersicht 
und dir deinen char manuel raussuchen!


----------



## Sledge Hammer (3. Oktober 2008)

jms08 schrieb:


> habe das warhammer plugin installiert. nur warum wird mein char nicht hochgeladen?



Das hochladen Erfolgt nach beenden des Spiels.
Die Seite wird dann auch noch was zeit zum aktualisieren brauchen


----------



## Derigon (3. Oktober 2008)

Gorgamir schrieb:


> Okay, ich gebe zu, Vista ist echt ein Trojaner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gesetzt dem Fall, dass ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache:

An dem Tag als ich Vista in der Hand hielt war XP für mich geschichte...

Ich kenn kaum ein schlimmeres Stück Software (ok, vllt außer Windows ME 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) als XP (x64-Version) und hab mich gefreut über Vista, dass es endlich mal nen ordentliches x64-OS gibt, welches auch funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radiant (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab zwar in der Pluginverwaltung nachgeschaut, kann aber nirgendwo das Warhammer Online Plugin finden bzw. anklicken, damits dann runtergeladen wird.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen :-)
Danke


----------



## Lord Finster (3. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Gesetzt dem Fall, dass ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache:
> 
> An dem Tag als ich Vista in der Hand hielt war XP für mich geschichte...
> 
> ...



War ja klar, daß Chaos Zeloten Vista lieben ^^

Betriebssysteme haben für mich in den Hintergrund zu treten vor jeglichen Programmen und Games. Wenn ich einen PC zur Hälfte für den Betrieb des OS opfern muß, ist daß für mich nicht akzeptabel- und ja! XP ist auch schlimm.


----------



## jms08 (3. Oktober 2008)

also der client ladet nur weltdaten hoch aber nicht meinen char.
hat jemand einen tip?


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

jms08 schrieb:


> also der client ladet nur weltdaten hoch aber nicht meinen char.
> hat jemand einen tip?



Wie heißt dein Char und auf welchem Server ist er?


----------



## sTereoType (3. Oktober 2008)

habe das selbe problem. mein Charackter ist zwar in der Gildenstatistik aufgeführt aber sonst nichts. war-plugin und alles drinne und sendet nach jeder session auch fleißig.
Mein Char
Name: Hakon (Nachname : Odan)
Server: Helmgart


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Mh - wechsel mal auf deiner Festplatte in das Warhammer-Installationsverzeichnis und da in \user\interface\AllCharacters\BLASCProfiler  ..gibt es da die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua ?


----------



## sTereoType (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab nur nen Ordner namens BLASCProfiler dort, indem die Dateien savedvariables.lua und modsettings (XML-Dokument)drinne sind. Eine BLASCProfiler.lua ist nicht da.


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Hab nur nen Ordner namens BLASCProfiler dort, indem die Dateien savedvariables.lua und modsettings (XML-Dokument)drinne sind. Eine BLASCProfiler.lua ist nicht da.



Die meinte ich auch *g*. Gibts in der SavedVariables.lua weit unten einen Eintrag:

Chars = 
    {
.... Hier steht viel Kram ...
    }
}

...in dem auch irgendwo dein Charname steht?


----------



## Bujaka (3. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Hab nur nen Ordner namens BLASCProfiler dort, indem die Dateien savedvariables.lua und modsettings (XML-Dokument)drinne sind. Eine BLASCProfiler.lua ist nicht da.



Kann ich bestätigen, habe selbe Problem

Server: Helmgart
Char: Bujaka


----------



## Bujaka (3. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die meinte ich auch *g*. Gibts in der SavedVariables.lua weit unten einen Eintrag:
> 
> Chars =
> {
> ...



Name is so drinnen:  n = L"Bujaka^M",


----------



## sTereoType (3. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die meinte ich auch *g*. Gibts in der SavedVariables.lua weit unten einen Eintrag:
> 
> Chars =
> {
> ...


jo. steht hinter "questGiverName = " obs noch wo anders steht kann ich bei soviel kram jetzt nicht sagen^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jo. steht hinter "questGiverName = " obs noch wo anders steht kann ich bei soviel kram jetzt nicht sagen^^



Mh wahrscheinlich hängt der Parser - also das Script, das die hochgeladenen Dateien auswertet. Ich leite das mal weiter.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Oktober 2008)

gut danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist es eigentlich über blasc auch theoretisch möglich wälzereinträge so auszulesen das man eine datenbank für titel und wie man sie bkommt machen kann? mit den threads im WAR-forum ist das ja sonst ne sisyphus-arbeit^^


----------



## jms08 (3. Oktober 2008)

ja mein name steht auch in der .lua nur wird er nicht hochgeladen. hoffen wir mal das es bald geht. werden wie gesagt nur die weltdaten hochgeladen bei mir.
Wie heißt dein Char und auf welchem Server ist er?  lenara , server nuln


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (3. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch ein Problem mit dem WAR-Plugin, weiß nicht, ob es genau dasselbe ist, das ihr auch hattet. Es hieß ja, dass die Char-Daten nach dem Beenden des Spiels hochgeladen werden. Als ich Warhammer eben beendet hatte, hat er mir gesagt "Weltdaten werden hochgeladen" oder so ähnlich.

Wenn ich auf den Warhammerreiter bei Blasc klicke, steht da nur "Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für eure Charaktere werden so schnelll wie möglich eingebaut. Zur Zeit werden Weltdaten wie Gegenstände, Quests und NPCs übertragen." 

Soll das so sein? Mein Char ist nicht in der Buffed-Datenbank und wie gesagt auch nicht im Warhammerbereich bei Blasc zu finden. Ja, ich habe den Blasc-Client mehrere Male nach neueren Versionen gefragt, ist also aktuell. Pfad ist ebenfalls korrekt. 

Charname: Braktol
Server: Bolgasgrad


----------



## jms08 (3. Oktober 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Problem mit dem WAR-Plugin, weiß nicht, ob es genau dasselbe ist, das ihr auch hattet. Es hieß ja, dass die Char-Daten nach dem Beenden des Spiels hochgeladen werden. Als ich Warhammer eben beendet hatte, hat er mir gesagt "Weltdaten werden hochgeladen" oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Wenn ich auf den Warhammerreiter bei Blasc klicke, steht da nur "Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für eure Charaktere werden so schnelll wie möglich eingebaut. Zur Zeit werden Weltdaten wie Gegenstände, Quests und NPCs übertragen."
> 
> ...



genau so ist es bei mir.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (4. Oktober 2008)

Da ich von LUA keinen Plan habe, weiß ich nicht, ob das weiterhilft, aber in der savedvariables.lua steht ziemlich weit unten folgender Absatz. 

},
			rvrkills = 259,
			lastname = L"",
			n = L"Braktol^M",

Braktol ist ja mein Charname, das mit den RvR-Kills stimmt auch, hab grad nachgeguckt. Das müsste doch heißen, dass er aufm neuesten Stand ist, Char wird trotzdem nirgends angezeigt...


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2008)

jms08 schrieb:


> genau so ist es bei mir.



Das ist bei jedem so - trotzdem werden Chars übertragen. Lest zum Char-Thema bitte weiter oben nach.


----------



## Geige (4. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab auch ein problem das ich hier vl fragen darf!?
Ich spiele auf dem server Helmgart einen WL! (siehe sigi!)
Nun konnte ich gestern (als mein char noch lvl9 war) ihn ohne probleme (ok
die suche war buggy) hochladen!
nun hab ich meinen char gestrn allerdings auf lvl 12 gespielt in der sigi (und in der datenbank) steht immernoch
lvl9! Entweder ist der upload bei mir buggy oder die website wurde seit gestern abend nicht mehr aktualisiert!
Könnte mir da jemand (vl sogar Zam) helfen und sagen an was das liegt?

freue mich auf antworten 
mfg
geige


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (5. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal, wie lange dauert das bis Blasc die ganzen Daten übertragen hat? habe das Spiel schon mehrere male in den letzten Tagen gestartet und wieder runtergefahren (weil ja anscheinend nur Daten nach beenden des Spiels übertragen werden) und mein Char ist immer noch nicht in der Datenbank... :/


----------



## maxxscho (5. Oktober 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie lange dauert das bis Blasc die ganzen Daten übertragen hat? habe das Spiel schon mehrere male in den letzten Tagen gestartet und wieder runtergefahren (weil ja anscheinend nur Daten nach beenden des Spiels übertragen werden) und mein Char ist immer noch nicht in der Datenbank... :/



also bei mir auch das gleiche.
Blasc ist aktuell, gab erst heute ja den Hotfix, Weltdaten werden übertragen, sonst nix.
Laut Blasc ist das Warhammer Online Plugin installiert.
Nur im Addons Ordner von Warhammer, gibts den Ordner "BlascProfiler" darin sind eine mpeg datei names BlascProfiler, und eine LUA Datei mit dem gleichen Namen.


----------



## Verce (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab seit dem blasc2 patch den fehler dass ich WAR mit blasc2 nicht mehr starten kann
ich wollte grad spielen, plötzlich beendet sich WAR beim charakter- und serverabfragen mit der fehlermeldung "authentication failed"
nach dem 2ten versuch dacht ich mir es könne nur an blasc liegen, weil sich seit gestern sonst nichts geändert hat.
also mach ich es aus, starts neu, und WAR läuft wieder wie gewohnt
blasc scheint also aus irgendeinem grund die charakterabfrage bei WAR zu stören sodass ich mich nicht authenticaten kann und das spiel aufgrund dessen beendet wird!


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (5. Oktober 2008)

Laut den GMs wird daran gearbeitet...


----------

